# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Buy the Farm

## pcosmar

My wife is going to be a Great Grandmother and is wanting to move.

So I am offering my Farm to the Market.  
It would be considered a Hobby Farm. 20 acres. some wooded some clear.

Four bedroom farm house built in 1921. Barn and outbuildings.

Rural area. Zoned for anything. 1/4 mile from main road.

needs a few repairs, but is presently livable and lived in.

I have no idea what market is right now.. 

I would like $200K but I doubt that. I am hoping for $150K.

I put a query out elsewhere online  and thought I would make the offer to the folks here..

Buy my Farm.

----------


## fisharmor

Are those birches?

What kind of internet access do you get?

Outbuildings - pole barn? Garages?

What condition is the barn in?

Any equipment that would transfer with it?

Is that a chimney?  What's it connected to?

----------


## pcosmar

> Are those birches? Yes
> 
> What kind of internet access do you get?(Good)
> 
> Outbuildings - pole barn? Garages?(Old Finnish Sauna,,used as a storage work-shed)(Carriage House/bunny barn) 
> 
> What condition is the barn in? (older than the house I think, Three story, Metal Roof)
> 
> Any equipment that would transfer with it? (Maybe)
> ...


Are those silly questions? or are you serious?

I am serious,, though I do not want to sell it at all.

----------


## amy31416

I'd just suggest the following for any listing you make:

square footage
updates
# of bedrooms
# of bathrooms
original features/woodwork, etc
types of foliage/animals that frequent property (for hunting/gathering purposes)

Hope it all works out for you. If you need any help writing an ad (assuming you're going FSBO), I've had some pretty good results. Good pictures of the interior, barn, land--always a good thing.

Have you guys considered renting it out and staying in a small rental near the great-grandkids? That way you can always go back or sell at a later date if you choose to do so. Might be easier to talk your wife into that, since you don't want to sell--could be a win-win.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Now I regret even more not getting a chance to visit with you when my ass was stuck in Wisconsin for the fall of 2013.

Good luck brother.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Sorry to hear that you 'have to' sell the place  

Wrong continent for me but it sounds like a bargain compared to what we pay here for real-estate. 
The land alone would be worth 300k-half a million. 

I hope you can get a decent price. Good luck.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'd just suggest the following for any listing you make:
> 
> square footage
> updates
> # of bedrooms
> # of bathrooms
> original features/woodwork, etc
> types of foliage/animals that frequent property (for hunting/gathering purposes)
> 
> ...


Well the folks here can just look through my Flickr page.. There are enough pics to get an idea of the place.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pcosmar/

My best bet is an investor with cash in hand. but I may ask the neighbor if he is interested in it. His fields border my place. (and were once part of this property.)

I don't have the resources to spruce it up to sell to the "average home-buyer",, but this place has a lot of potential on a number of tangents.

A good place away from cities.

----------


## presence

Two tidbits:

Never sell a home w/ a winter picture.   Green grass sells.

Check out United Country Reality, I've bought two country places through them; they deal w/ mostly rural property.  


Good luck man!

----------


## pcosmar

> Two tidbits:
> 
> Never sell a home w/ a winter picture.   Green grass sells.
> 
> Check out United Country Reality, I've bought two country places through them; they deal w/ mostly rural property.  
> 
> 
> Good luck man!


Truth in advertizing.





I really don't wish to deal with a realtor. Places set for years here with realtor signs in front of them.

Hence,,why I am posting it to this Marketplace.

Make me an offer.

Would consider including  the Snowmobile.

----------


## fisharmor

> Are those silly questions? or are you serious?
> 
> I am serious,, though I do not want to sell it at all.


They are not silly questions.
I am serious about some day owning a farm.
I would like it to be sooner rather than later.
I have not put serious thought into Michigan.  My everything is in Virginia.  If I moved to Michigan I might as well be moving to Argentina.

They are serious questions.  These are things I want to know prior to buying a farm.

It seems like you're appealing to the non-realtor crowd, which is good, because realtors are (with exceptions) bloody idiots who stick to the 3x5 card of allowable opinion when it comes to what people want in a house.  I'm going to bet that you don't have granite countertops, double showers, or any of the other real estate nonsense that's guaranteed to bring in a tide of people with more money than sense.

It seems like you're targeting people who want a farm - that you want to make sure the farm goes to people who will keep it a farm.  
So sell a farm.
You own a farm, and have for many years.  You asked me if those are serious questions.  Well if you were buying another farm, wouldn't you ask those same questions?

Realtors have to play the numbers - they have to appeal to the people who don't really want farms, because they outnumber us like 30 to 1 at least.  But there are still a whole lot of people who want farms, and they're frustrated as hell looking at real estate listings and only seeing things aimed at the other 30 people.

Show pictures of your wood stoves.  Talk about the well.  Disclose your utility bills.  Show any gardens or paddocks that already exist.  Be frank about the problems.  (People who want farms aren't buying them with the expectation of no maintenance.)  Take detailed pictures of the shop - do stuff like point out the lighting in there and how many outlets are in it.  Mrs Fisharmor would want to know the house is liveable - it doesn't have to be perfect, but it can't be a dive.  She would want to know she can move in and stuff will work and she won't be grossed out.  And if everything else I was looking at is perfect, I'd want to know how many late nights I"m going to be soldering plumbing joints to get it to the point where Mrs. Fisharmor would shut up about it.

If it's perfect, I'd consider moving to the UP... but this post is unfortunately more to advise what I as a potential farm buyer would respond to, than an attempt at finding more info.

----------


## pcosmar

Mrs. Fisharmor would not like it at all. It needs both some maintenance and repair. It is presently both livable and reasonably comfortable.
If Mr.Scales was a capable handyman,, both repairs and custom adjustments could be made.

Or,, the dilapidated mobile home could be removed and other manufactured housing could be put in it's place. it has it's own utility pole.
The House could be turned into a business (Tourist farm).

But that would all be up to the investor.

The sign needs repainting.



Or perhaps some that just likes their privacy.
It is 1/4 mile from the highway to the house. and there is a place where you could set up a Range. (100-200 yd)

----------


## oyarde

You are a good man Pete , I would not be able to bring myself to part with 20 acres .Best of luck to you.May as well start high , you can always come down .

----------


## Natural Citizen

That's pretty darn cheap, I think. It's beautiful property from what I see of the pictures. I'd have to agree with oyarde in that it'd be tough to let it go like that.

I sure wish I could do something with it. That's a steal.

----------


## Suzu

A more precise location would be the first bit of info I'd want to have.

----------


## pcosmar

> A more precise location would be the first bit of info I'd want to have.


Good point,, I suppose that the directions I have posted over the years would require some search skill'

Upper Peninsula Michigan,,Chippewa County,. South west of Sault Ste Marie. Brimley address south east of Brimley.(and the casinos)  a few miles.

North West of Dafter.

Property fronts on M28. (main east/west trucking route)

----------


## Natural Citizen

pcosmar, I'm going to send you a link to what I'd do with the land if it were me. You'd make a freaking fortune.

----------


## pcosmar

> pcosmar, I'm going to send you a link to what I'd do with the land if it were me. You'd make a freaking fortune.


I am not interested in fortune.. (What I want for it is no fortune)
I have no money for a gallon of paint,, and it needs more than one.

I am offering it,, and it is a good property for a great many uses.  I do not want to sell it.

I just don't want to walk away and give it to the state for taxes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh lordy...don't let Mrs. AF see that.




> Mrs. Fisharmor would not like it at all. It needs both some maintenance and repair. It is presently both livable and reasonably comfortable.
> If Mr.Scales was a capable handyman,, both repairs and custom adjustments could be made.
> 
> Or,, the dilapidated mobile home could be removed and other manufactured housing could be put in it's place. it has it's own utility pole.
> The House could be turned into a business (Tourist farm).
> 
> But that would all be up to the investor.
> 
> The sign needs repainting.
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

> I really don't wish to deal with a realtor. Places set for years here with realtor signs in front of them.


  Which is why you might want to take advise from some here. If you don't want to pay a realtor you must become a realtor.

  Unless you don't really want to sell. Which is understandable. It's a good place in a break down. 

  However, it seems you are fighting your best wishes against those of your wife. Nothing wrong with that. You've not posted about where you might be headed to. 

  I dunno, there is a lot of psychological make up in a move. Is it for her? Is it for both of you? 

  Just seems like your fine there.

----------


## puppetmaster

Nice place.

----------


## pcosmar

> Just seems like your fine there.


Yes and no.  I had planned to live here and die here. I had hoped that there would have been some cooperative effort at turning this place into something.

Things have not gone as planned.
Where to go from here? No idea,,not a clue or a plan.

stick out my thumb and see where it takes me.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes and no.  I had planned to live here and die here. I had hoped that there would have been some cooperative effort at turning this place into something.
> 
> Things have not gone as planned.
> Where to go from here? No idea,,not a clue or a plan.
> 
> stick out my thumb and see where it takes me.


  Fair enough and thanks for being totally honest. You are one on these forums that are capable of being.

  So. Is the selling of this homestead a given. It is already decided?

----------


## pcosmar

> Fair enough and thanks for being totally honest. You are one on these forums that are capable of being.
> 
>   So. Is the selling of this homestead a given. It is already decided?


Losing it is a given, selling it is a question.

but hell,, I'm getting tired of splitting wood to stay warm anyway.

----------


## phill4paul

> Losing it is a given, selling it is a question.
> 
> but hell,, I'm getting tired of splitting wood to stay warm anyway.


  I've got too many questions that you might not want to share. See ya in P.M.

----------


## pcosmar

> I've got too many questions that you might not want to share. See ya in P.M.


No problem,, 

I have been homeless before.

----------


## squarepusher

can I grow weed there?

----------


## phill4paul

> can I grow weed there?


  Indoors.  

  Just kidding...danno will be along to tell you the strains you will need.

----------


## pcosmar

> can I grow weed there?


 A few plants if you have a card. otherwise roll the dice and take your chances.

I haven't been.

Hemp farming would give a few acres of a cash crop.. if it is ever legalized.

There is a reason that everyone grows hay here. That is what grows here.

----------


## Cap

Pete, are you going to remain in the UP? I live below the bridge and was considering paying you a visit in the summer?

----------


## asurfaholic

This thread gives me the sad. Praying for you, Pete

----------


## pcosmar

> Pete, are you going to remain in the UP? I live below the bridge and was considering paying you a visit in the summer?


Well Damn..The I-500 is today. You could have run up for the race and stopped by on the way.
It is a sled ride to the house this time of year.

edit,, 2-07-15 still time. (like I really keep up with this stuff)

----------


## pcosmar

> This thread gives me the sad. Praying for you, Pete


NO, no, no,,

No sad.  Change. Not what I had in mind,, but just change.
And somebody could get a good piece of property at a good price.

----------


## pcosmar

> I've got too many questions that you might not want to share.





> How are you with the ole lady on this? Obviously there is contention. How solid is the rock between the two of you?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  We are friends.Traveled together for many years.
>     It is her idea,, I don't really like it, but I accept it. or have come to accept it.
> 
>     there is no contention in it.
> 
> ...


For anyone else with the same or similar questions.

----------


## Southron

How hard is it to find work up there?

----------


## pcosmar

> How hard is it to find work up there?


I would say that depends.. It seems that the state hires a lot of folks. We are overrun with "agencies".
And there are fast food places,, and retail.. 

There has always been a depressed economy here. No industry. and it seems TPTB keep it that way. 
You will have a better chance if you are not blackballed for employment.

But generally the job market sucks.

----------


## pcosmar

Make an offer.

The numbers I threw out in the OP were just wishes.

I just ran to the post office and picked up a certified letter.. Another notice of forfeiture for non payment of Tax. (we have been paying,,in installments)

Make an offer. Get a deal. (I am not unreasonable)

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Good luck.

I'd buy it if I had the means to.

----------


## pcosmar

> Good luck.
> 
> I'd buy it if I had the means to.


Thank you..
but I would not want you,,or anyone to buy it just to "help me out".

Buy it because it is a good deal,, buy it as an investment.. Buy it as a bug out location. (good for that)

Buy it for a good reason,, if you buy it at all.

20 acres,, rural, private  and zoned for any use.
4 bedroom Farmhouse. bath and 1/2,, and an outhouse. Needs some repair and maintenance,, but livable. (presently inhabited)

Large barn,,outbuildings,, and an old mobile home with it's own power pole.

Oil Furnace and wood heat.. AC is unnecessary.

Good well,, has a leak but is functional.

make an honest offer if this could suit you.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Thank you..
> but I would not want you,,or anyone to buy it just to "help me out".
> 
> Buy it because it is a good deal,, buy it as an investment.. Buy it as a bug out location. (good for that)
> 
> Buy it for a good reason,, if you buy it at all.
> 
> 20 acres,, rural, private  and zoned for any use.
> 4 bedroom Farmhouse. bath and 1/2,, and an outhouse. Needs some repair and maintenance,, but livable. (presently inhabited)
> ...


It would suit me perfectly, Pete. Exactly what I always wanted. I am unable to afford it at the moment, but will one day have a similar property.

Good luck selling it.

----------


## amy31416

Have you put ads on Craigslist and Zillow yet? How much do you need to make the taxes current?

----------


## pcosmar

> Have you put ads on Craigslist and Zillow yet? How much do you need to make the taxes current?


Honey says less than $200 on the arrears,, just over $600 on current.

I would like to get a bit more than that for the farm.

and no,, I put it out to some investors, and here. Have not been over to the neighboring Farm yet.

----------


## Suzu

Does the house have a basement?

Do you need to find a less expensive place to live? If so, I'd encourage you to come to the Missouri Ozarks. You can get a decent place for about half as much as you'd have to pay in Michigan (where I grew up). I can help if you want to check this area out.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Honey says less than $200 on the arrears,, just over $600 on current.
> 
> I would like to get a bit more than that for the farm.
> 
> and no,, I put it out to some investors, and here. Have not been over to the neighboring Farm yet.


$800?

That would keep you in your place?

----------


## pcosmar

> $800?
> 
> That would keep you in your place?


Nope,, that would just catch up all the current.. and momentarily stop the threats.

It is around $1100 a year. That is about $1100 more than my income.

No,, there is no keeping the place,, the only question is how much we lose in leaving.

----------


## tod evans

> Nope,, that would just catch up all the current.. and momentarily stop the threats.
> 
> It is around $1100 a year. That is about $1100 more than my income.
> 
> No,, there is no keeping the place,, the only question is how much we lose in leaving.


How many FRN's would it take for you to stay there another year AND get the place marketable Pete?

I'm pretty strapped what with my ongoing custody battle but I could chip in a little...

Selling in the dead of winter with obvious repairs needed sure sounds like the road to a $#@!in'.........

----------


## pcosmar

> How many FRN's would it take for you to stay there another year AND get the place marketable Pete?
> 
> I'm pretty strapped what with my ongoing custody battle but I could chip in a little...
> 
> Selling in the dead of winter with obvious repairs needed sure sounds like the road to a $#@!in'.........


I had not even checked the Market,, but there are a lot of homes  for sale here,, and have been for a while.

I can't see paying taxes for 10 years waiting on a buyer.

Repairs Necessary repairs,,could be done for $10k. (materials) perhaps a bit less. ( i have not been pricing it lately)

This was sprung on me this winter. and I had refused to consider it at all for a while..
But I have come to accept it.. it is a time of change. (that I had no plan for)

I don't want to take the kindness of friends for for a place that I can not keep. Though I do appreciate it.

There are some well heeled folks that could take it as an investment or as a retreat.
AS IS.. if for nothing else but land value. it is 20 acres in a prime (for UP Michigan) location.

I am willing to entertain any offers.

Do folks not see a deal staring them in the face?

----------


## pcosmar

> I am willing to entertain any offers.
> 
> Do folks not see a deal staring them in the face?


OH,, and Full disclosure ,, I bought the place in 2005 for $i47K (and change).
Did upgrade the electrical in 2007.

http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2007_05_01_archive.html
http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2007_06_01_archive.html




The barn also has power,, though needs wiring (to suit) Breaker Box has several open circuits and Has 2 220 volt breakers in use.
(welder and Compressor)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nope,, that would just catch up all the current.. and momentarily stop the threats.
> 
> It is around $1100 a year. That is about $1100 more than my income.
> 
> No,, there is no keeping the place,, the only question is how much we lose in leaving.


Would a chip in help out Pete, if nothing else but to give you some breathing room to sell?

I'd kick in a couple hundred at least.

The RPF community could raise $800 in a day.

Just say the word.

----------


## pcosmar

> Would a chip in help out Pete, if nothing else but to give you some breathing room to sell?


I am sincerely humbled and honored by the offer.. And i know that folks here could and would do so.

That was not my reason for this thread.. I am looking for a buyer.. Nothing more. (though it is appreciated)

I offered it here because I would like to offer a good deal to a friend,,and I believe it is a good deal for someone..
Either as an investment (Real property) or as a retreat (Bug out of cities) or as a home.

Some won't understand this,, but God takes care of me..and will do so..
I am just offering the deal to friends first.



> Just say the word.


and Honey says NO. 

p.s.,, I have been curious about how that Jeep came out though.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am sincerely humbled and honored by the offer.. And i know that folks here could and would do so.
> 
> *That was not my reason for this thread*.. I am looking for a buyer.. Nothing more. (though it is appreciated)
> 
> I offered it here because I would like to offer a good deal to a friend,,and I believe it is a good deal for someone..
> Either as an investment (Real property) or as a retreat (Bug out of cities) or as a home.
> 
> *Some won't understand this,, but God takes care of me..and will do so..*
> I am just offering the deal to friends first.
> ...


Brother, I think everybody here knows that.

But it sounds like you folks are in a bind. God's help may be in the form of people *here* that would be happy to help.

You talk about it some more with DW, if you want, and just know that the offer stands, *anytime*.

The Jeep came out OK, for a $900 Maaco quickie. 

I *wish* we could have struck a deal on that.

Got new paint, I installed a new headliner, new stereo speakers and the stereo itself is waiting when I get home, new tires all around and a new "viscous clutch" for the AWD system so the front wheels would stop binding up.

In service now, while I'm away, as the VW is buried under three feet of snow, my wife won't drive my truck, and nobody at home can run the backhoe.

----------


## pcosmar

> But it sounds like you folks are in a bind.


Minor bind,, been in worse. I just can not pick up land and move it to Oregon.

Honestly,, life was simpler with a pack on my back and a made up name.

----------


## Suzu

Does the house have a basement?

----------


## pcosmar

> Does the house have a basement?


Yes,, partial 1/2 basement.  
Oil and wood furnace are in the basement. as well as water heater,, water pump accumulator. and the Laundry.

it is also where some bad cats spend the winters. (those that do not behave well in the house  )

----------


## oyarde

> Good luck.
> 
> I'd buy it if I had the means to.


 It is just about what you need , wish I could have pulled it off too at your age , but it took me a little longer .

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> It is just about what you need , wish I could have pulled it off too at your age , but it took me a little longer .


My family had about a 100 acres. Where they were located though, the city was coming down hard (septic tank, driveway, building code bull$#@!).

Worth quite a bit of money now though. Frontage in that city now is bringing in serious change. Aside from it sitting on a shale reserve (or whatever the technical term is).

Can't get too pissed over spilled milk though. I'll end up owning ~50 acres. Or simply claiming twenty.  .... with a garden as far as the eye can see.

----------


## Suzu

> Yes,, partial 1/2 basement.


I've heard of half basements, and I've heard of partial basements, but this is the first mention I've ever heard of a partial half basement. What does it mean???

----------


## pcosmar

> I've heard of half basements, and I've heard of partial basements, but this is the first mention I've ever heard of a partial half basement. What does it mean???


A partial basement,, almost half the house. the rest is sort of crawlspace.
The laundry (washer/dryer) is in the basement, as is the water heater and 2 furnaces. The water tank/accumulator (pressure tank)as well. i can also store a full cord+ of wood.

It is not a Full basement.

----------


## pcosmar

> Selling in the dead of winter with obvious repairs needed sure sounds like the road to a $#@!in'.........


If I could get the $200K that is a wild ass fantasy I would still be losing.

I do not expect that..

Bargain basement at $1000 an acre would give enough to pack up and fuel the vehicles.

Make an offer. (somewhere in between)

My loss could be your gain.. but I am losing regardless..

----------


## tod evans

> If I could get the $200K that is a wild ass fantasy I would still be losing.
> 
> I do not expect that..
> 
> Bargain basement at $1000 an acre would give enough to pack up and fuel the vehicles.
> 
> Make an offer. (somewhere in between)
> 
> My loss could be your gain.. but I am losing regardless..


Sorry man, I pulled the first mortgage I've had in 20 years to fund my custody battle for my son and quite honestly he takes precedence over anything else in my life...

----------


## pcosmar

> Sorry man, I pulled the first mortgage I've had in 20 years to fund my custody battle for my son and quite honestly he takes precedence over anything else in my life...


That is cool (well no,, that sucks really)
I am looking for someone with cashy money to invest in real property.

I am quite willing to take a loss,, and expect to..
But I believe there are folks with a stash,, and this would be a deal for any so inclined.

----------


## oyarde

> That is cool (well no,, that sucks really)
> I am looking for someone with cashy money to invest in real property.
> 
> I am quite willing to take a loss,, and expect to..
> But I believe there are folks with a stash,, and this would be a deal for any so inclined.


Yes it would .

----------


## angelatc

> That is cool (well no,, that sucks really)
> I am looking for someone with cashy money to invest in real property.
> 
> I am quite willing to take a loss,, and expect to..
> But I believe there are folks with a stash,, and this would be a deal for any so inclined.


SOrry Pete!  A couple of years ago I would have jumped on this, but we already bought something not as nice, and the kid is in high school.  I'll keep my ears open for you though.

----------


## pcosmar

> SOrry Pete!  A couple of years ago I would have jumped on this, but we already bought something not as nice, and the kid is in high school.  I'll keep my ears open for you though.


Thanks for the bump..
Let anyone know.. price is negotiable..

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I wish I had the money.
Its really, really tempting!
I don't think I could do it without selling my house and we're in the middle of renovations so it's really not sale worthy right now.  Needs some major work.

-t

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I would jump on that much land, but have no where near even a 100K for it. Start Anarchistville in michigan. Why not.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

wow $1,100 a year in property taxes.. damn thats so cheap compared to Jersey...

----------


## pcosmar

> I would jump on that much land, but have no where near even a 100K for it. Start Anarchistville in michigan. Why not.


Well,, what can you afford?. Make an offer.  The Wife wants to be gone from here by mid summer.

----------


## pcosmar

> wow $1,100 a year in property taxes.. damn thats so cheap compared to Jersey...


As horribly socialized as it is,,, it ain't nothing like Jersey. 
And this is 20 acres Rural. You can pretty much ignore them.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> Well,, what can you afford?. Make an offer.  The Wife wants to be gone from here by mid summer.


All, I have "liquid" is around 30K. So, you'd be able to get more if it's worth 150K, just by putting an add in the local paper and asking for a 100K.

----------


## pcosmar

> All, I have "liquid" is around 30K. So, you'd be able to get more if it's worth 150K, just by putting an add in the local paper and asking for a 100K.


The local paper is full of homes that have not sold for years.
I do not expect to get $150K honestly.  That is what I paid in 2005. I would like to get that,, but don't expect it.
The wife would be fine with half of that.

If I get no other offers,, I may take you up on yours. Something is better than nothing.

----------


## Anti Federalist

How's that tax situation Pete?

----------


## pcosmar

> How's that tax situation Pete?


Paid some. We have been making payments.. Most of last year is caught up (I think,, Honey handles the budget)

The Threats from the Tax collector are annoying though.

----------


## Terry1

> The local paper is full of homes that have not sold for years.
> I do not expect to get $150K honestly.  That is what I paid in 2005. I would like to get that,, but don't expect it.
> The wife would be fine with half of that.
> 
> If I get no other offers,, I may take you up on yours. Something is better than nothing.


Pete, have you looked into any of those companies that pay cash for homes and properties?  They claim you can have the cash in a week or two.  They're all over the place.  Just type into the search engine "pay cash for homes".  I know nothing about these companies at all--only that they exist and some have said it helped them get back on their feet.  I don't know--you could check it out anyway.  Hope things work out.

Here's one link that I found--like I said--I know nothing about these sort of companies or the deals they offer--but you can take a look at it.  They claim to pay cash for homes and restore them and resell them.  http://www.webuyuglyhouses.net/?refid=72

----------


## pcosmar

> Pete, have you looked into any of those companies that pay cash for homes and properties?


Yup,, I sold my home in Key West that way.

I was giving the folks here an opportunity to buy a deal. 

But thanks,, I don't think I had that link.

----------


## Terry1

> Yup,, I sold my home in Key West that way.
> 
> I was giving the folks here an opportunity to buy a deal. 
> 
> But thanks,, I don't think I had that link.


It's definitely a good deal---it's all about location-location for me--otherwise--a fantastic deal.  Do you know what twenty acres would cost here in New England?  LOL---I got a real awakening when I moved from rural Indiana to Ma. looking to buy property.  The flat spots cost a lot more here because everything is built into a hillside.

----------


## pcosmar

> It's definitely a good deal---it's all about location-location for me--otherwise--a fantastic deal.  Do you know what twenty acres would cost here in New England?  LOL---I got a real awakening when I moved from rural Indiana to Ma. looking to buy property.  The flat spots cost a lot more here because everything is built into a hillside.


Earth Shelter and Terrace farming.

----------


## Terry1

> Earth Shelter and Terrace farming.


  I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse should it hit during my lifetime already.  Still need more booze though.

----------


## Original_Intent

Hey Pete,

Can't hurt to check this out...http://straightcashoffer.com/

I just saw this thread today and then saw the ad for these guys and thought of you.

Wish I was in the market, I'm all unemployed and broke at the moment.

----------


## Anti Federalist

How's the situation Pete?

----------


## pcosmar

> How's the situation Pete?


No one has shown any interest.. There is still snow in the driveway,, but I understand the Moving truck has been ordered for June.
And boxes are being packed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No one has shown any interest.. There is still snow in the driveway,, but I understand the Moving truck has been ordered for June.
> And boxes are being packed.


Here's hoping that spring might spark some interest in people around you.

It may be in this thread already, I can't recall, but have you tried talking to a real estate agent?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It's definitely a good deal---it's all about location-location for me--otherwise--a fantastic deal.  Do you know what twenty acres would cost here in New England?  LOL---I got a real awakening when I moved from rural Indiana to Ma. looking to buy property.  The flat spots cost a lot more here because everything is built into a hillside.


That because you moved to Mass. 

Try "Northern New England Real Estate Network" and check some land prices in northern NH, VT and ME.

http://nneren.com/

----------


## pcosmar

> Here's hoping that spring might spark some interest in people around you.
> 
> It may be in this thread already, I can't recall, but have you tried talking to a real estate agent?


The last agent that had it only sold it to me because I was looking.. It had been listed for years.

And there are multiple hundreds of properties listed in this area.. and few buyers.

I haven't been around the neighbors yet... When I can quit cutting wood I will check in with them.

----------


## chudrockz

Can't believe I just happened on this now! If there were ANY way I could see to it we'd be over tomorrow with cash in hand! Unfortunately we are kinda stuck where we're at for the time being, bit of a story to it. Best of luck!! If I happen to win the lottery or get some kind of inheritance I'm not expecting I'll be in my truck and on the way immediately!

----------


## pcosmar

> If I happen to win the lottery or get some kind of inheritance I'm not expecting I'll be in my truck and on the way immediately!


The road is open..
We have had a couple folks show some interest,, but no deal struck yet.

----------


## euphemia

I hope you sell it to some nice people who will appreciate it.  It looks like a charming place.

----------


## osan

> Truth in advertizing.
> 
> I really don't wish to deal with a realtor. Places set for years here with realtor signs in front of them.
> 
> Hence,,why I am posting it to this Marketplace.
> 
> Make me an offer.
> 
> Would consider including  the Snowmobile.


Screw realtors.  Bunch of lazy-ass inept fops.

landandfarm.com

Try listing there.  Global exposure to people seeking that which you have to sell.

----------


## pcosmar

> Screw realtors.  Bunch of lazy-ass inept fops.
> 
> landandfarm.com
> 
> Try listing there.  Global exposure to people seeking that which you have to sell.


Thank you Osan..
But I am afraid I don't have that much time,, or the $20 bucks for their base entry level listing.

Moving truck will be here in one month.

I am walking away from this land,, sold or unsold.

if no one buys it before the,  I will curse the land on my way out,, that no one ever profit from it ever again.. it will be a home to the wild.

----------


## Schifference

Do you own the land free and clear? Any taxes due?

----------


## pcosmar

> Do you own the land free and clear? Any taxes due?


It is twenty acres. No mortgage. Yes,, we own it and taxes are being paid presently. (JUST MADE ANOTHER PAYMENT)

If you are interested make an offer.. I have none yet.

----------


## Original_Intent

Normally I hate the idea of a reverse mortgage, but in your situation I could see that working well for you and you could stay there for the rest of your life and be getting an income from the property in the meantime. If that is not something you would consider, I'll try to think of something else. Wish I could help Pete.

----------


## pcosmar

> Normally I hate the idea of a reverse mortgage, but in your situation I could see that working well for you and you could stay there for the rest of your life and be getting an income from the property in the meantime. If that is not something you would consider, I'll try to think of something else. Wish I could help Pete.


I am not old enough for a Reverse Mortgage,, or for Social Security. Not that it would be enough to live on anyway.

And this house is larger than I need by myself.

I am resigned to let it go. 
Sale or no sale I am out of here in one month.. either with a little money.. or with none.

I will drive a truck west,, at which point I will become vapor and smoke once again.

Either someone gets a deal on a nice home,,, or the state and scavengers get it.

I ain't begging,, I am offering someone a deal. If no one wants it,, so be it.

----------


## amy31416

Not even considering renting it out? Rent to own? Anything like that?

----------


## pcosmar

> Not even considering renting it out? Rent to own? Anything like that?


Might,,

No one has made any offer.. any offer..
none.

I am not expecting top dollar and have stated that repeatedly..

I have tried to describe the "value" of it. But value is subjective..

Tax value is $54K
I paid $145K.
Insurance company put the insured value at $230K (in 2006)
Land around here (unimproved) goes $1500 an acre. (20 acres)

It is zoned Residential/Commercial/Agricultural/Industrial (you can do anything with it)
It is located on the Main East/West truck route. A couple miles from I-75 the North South route.

It has two electrical services in place. 

It is a deal.. 

If someone gave the tax value (below market) and put an equal amount into repair/upgrades it would still be an incredible deal.

I thought people here understood something about economics and investment..

perhaps I am mistaken.

----------


## amy31416

> Might,,
> 
> No one has made any offer.. any offer..
> none.
> 
> I am not expecting top dollar and have stated that repeatedly..
> 
> I have tried to describe the "value" of it. But value is subjective..
> 
> ...


I don't think that most don't understand the economics, but I do think that very few are in the market for a UP land investment. If you were closer to my 15 acres, I'd consider some options, but I can't.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

When is the final move out day?  My girlfriend is somewhat receptive to the idea, but our dreams of homesteading has been with more acreage and a stream/lake/river.  I am trying to convince her, and have been since I seen this bumped in early may, that this property could be a good means for attaining our dream property in the future.  I'm starting to lose a little hope seeing June near, so that's why I'm wondering when a deal needs to be in the works by.  Hope all is well!

----------


## pcosmar

Mark it sold..
I guess Honey made a deal on it today.

----------


## phill4paul

> Mark it sold..
> I guess Honey made a deal on it today.


  That's good to hear, Pete. Given the market. Sorry for you as it is a place you wanted to stay in but glad you were able to get a sale.

----------


## donnay

> Mark it sold..
> I guess Honey made a deal on it today.



Great news!  I am happy for you all.

----------

